# UKBFF Events 2010



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

18/04: *SOUTH COAST CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*The Guild Hall, Portsmouth. **Promoter:* Paul Smith: 023 9223 1700 *Entry forms to:* 3A London Road, Purbrook, Hampshire, PO7 5LQ

09/05: *SCOTTISH CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*Paisley Town Hall, Paisley **Promoter:* Planet Bodybuild: 01418 874777 or 07884 230475 *Entry forms to:* 16a Broomlands Street, Paisley, PA1 2LU

16/05: *LONDON & S.E. CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*Beck Theatre, Grange Road, Hayes, UB3 2UE. **Promoter:* Julian Feinstein: 02088 927037 *Entry forms to:* 27 Ailsa Road, St. Margarets, Twickenham, TW1 1QJ

22-23/05: *BODY POWER EXPO*

*NEC, Birmingham. **Promoter:* UKBFF: 01519 314090 *For tickets call:* 0871 2305594 *Entry forms to:* UKBFF, P.O.Box 231, Waterloo, Liverpool, L22 9WW

30/05: *CHANNEL ISLANDS CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*Fort Regent, Jersey. **Promoter:* Richard Hamon: 07797 760080 or 01534 504888 *Entry forms to:* 32 Clubley Estate, St Johns Road, St Helier, Jersey, JE2 3LF

04/07: *NORTHERN IRELAND CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*The Waterfront Hall, 2 Lanyon Place, Belfast, BT1 3WH. **Promoter:* Stephen Graham: 07740 554640 *Entry forms to:* 24 Eastburn Drive, Ballymoney, County Antrim, N.Ireland, BT53 6PJ

22/08: *SOUTH WEST CLASSIC BODYBUILDING and OPEN CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*The Corn-Exchange Dorchester. **Promoter:* Sean Ferguson: 01305 262162 *Entry forms to:* Physiques& Shapes Health Centre, Dorchester, Dorset, DT1 1TB

29/08: *KENT KLASSIC CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*Woodville Place Halls, Gravesend, DA12 1DD. **Promoter:* Sarah Bridges: 07956 922662

*Entry forms to:* Sarah Bridges, Horton Road, Horton Kirby, Dartford, DA4 9AX

05/09: *EAST OF ENGLAND CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*Y-Theatre, East Street, Leicester. **Promoter:* Dennis Christopher: 01162 152964

*Entry forms to:* Sugar's International Fitness Centre, 2 Elizabeth Street, Leicester, LE5 4FL

12/09: *WELSH CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*Princess Royal Theatre, Port Talbot, Wales. **Promoter:* Mike Gelsei: 01443 217550 or 07949 349754

*Entry forms to:* 105 Queens Drive, Llantwit Fardre, Nr. Pontypridd, CF38 2NY

19/09: *MIDLANDS CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*Alexandra Theatre, Birmingham. **Promoter:* Warren Dyson: 01213 271994 or 07887 566551

*Entry forms to:* 325 Tyburn Road, Erdington, Birmingham, B24 8HJ

26/09: *NORTH EAST CHAMPIONSHIPS* *Leeds Town Hall, Leeds. P**romoter:* Geoff and John: 01423 504516 *Entry forms to:* 10 Windsor Court, Clarence Drive, Harrogate, HG1 2PE

03/10: *WEST MIDLANDS CHAMPIONSHIPS* *Royal Spa Centre, Leamington Spa. **Promoter:* Clint Jones: 02476 229269

*Entry forms to:* 42 Far Gosford Street, Coventry, CV1 5DW

09-10/10: *UK BRITISH CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*Royal Concert Hall, Nottingham, NG1 5ND. **Promoter:* UKBFF: 01519 314090

17/10: *MR. HERCULES* (*Qualifier for British 2011) Colchester. *

*Promoter:* Scott Horton: 01206 573737. E*ntry forms to:* Hercules Gym, Colne Bank Ave, Colchester, Essex, CO1 1UU
​


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Doug,

The date of the UKBFF Northern Ireland Qualifier has been changed from 4th July to the 3rd July. All other details will remain the same.


----------

